# Favorite quotes?



## copper (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm working on a project right now where I'm trying to organize a collection of uplifting quotes. Please share your faves!!! Thanks!


----------



## *zoe (Jul 21, 2007)

“In life we are often wiser for questioning our answers than answering our questions.”
- Noah ben Shea

“He who has fed a stranger may have fed an angel.”
- the Babylonian Talmud

“Courage is rightly esteemed the first of human qualities because it is the quality which guarantees all others.”
- Winston Churchill

“I don't think of all the misery, but of all the beauty that still remains.”
- Anne Frank


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 22, 2007)

My absolute favorite is:
"Where the mind goes, the body follows!"
A. Schwarzenegger

Maybe not necessarily an uplifting quote but very true & motivating for me.  :wink:


----------



## Mandy (Jul 22, 2007)

“Kind words can be short and easy to speak, but their echoes are truly endless.”
Mother Teresa


----------



## lizzytish (Jul 30, 2007)

copper said:
			
		

> I'm working on a project right now where I'm trying to organize a collection of uplifting quotes. Please share your faves!!! Thanks!



The one that comes to mind is from Ayn Rand's Fountain Head.  "Happy Men are free men".  The context/meaning is that when you are happy no one can make you doubt yourself.  It's very true, if you've noticed when you are happy you don't care what other people think about you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

FitMommyOf2 said:
			
		

> My absolute favorite is:
> "Where the mind goes, the body follows!"
> A. Schwarzenegger
> 
> Maybe not necessarily an uplifting quote but very true & motivating for me.  :wink:



My dear govenor LOL


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jul 31, 2007)

Life is not measured by the number of breaths we take, but by the moments that take our breath away.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

That came from the movie Hitch!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Aug 1, 2007)

oh um...............SO????


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

I thought it was cute LOL... I love remembering things like that..


----------

